# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Indego Powered Lower Limb Orthosis, Parker Hannifin Corporation, Cleveland, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Parker Hannifin Corporation

Website - indego.com

----------


## Airicist

Parker Indego - Michael Gore's Story

Published on Feb 21, 2013




> This video was created by Shepherd Center featuring Michael Gore, T10 complete paraplegic, and his experience with the Parker Indego Powered Orthosis.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearable robots getting lighter, more portable"

by Carla K. Johnson 
May 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The Parker Indego Powered Exoskeleton

Published on Feb 22, 2013




> This video introduces Indego® from Parker Hannifin. Indego is a powered lower limb exoskeleton which enables people paralyzed from spinal cord injuries the ability to stand, walk, sit and climb stairs. 
> 
> Indego is currently being tested in clinical settings where Parker has partnered with some of the world's leading rehabilitation centers to establish a body of clinical evidence that demonstrates the benefits of the device for therapy and personal use. Parker is pursuing FDA approval in the United States and CE marking in Europe for clinical and personal use and anticipates commercial launch for Indego by the end of 2015.

----------

